# solo / sólo



## juanjoluj

Hola a todos. Yo ya sé que la RAE ya no cuenta como falta no acentuar "solo" (cuando puede sustituirse por solamente)...Pero mi pregunta es. Si yo lo acentúo (porque estoy acostumbrado a hacerlo), es un error o cuenta como error por ejemplo en un examen? ¿Qué dice la RAE? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

El acento diacrítico sobre solo ha sido debatido aquí hasta la saciedad.
Esto es lo que dice la RAE:


> Sin embargo, ese empleo tradicional de la tilde en el adverbio _solo_  y los pronombres demostrativos no cumple el requisito fundamental que  justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras  tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente  idénticas, ya que tanto _solo_ como los demostrativos son siempre  palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de  ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos  de ambigüedad. La *recomendación general* es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras.


La negrita es mía y deduzco que NO es falta.

Ahora bien, te invito a utilizar el formulario de preguntas de la RAE (no te mando el enlace porque no trabajan el fin de semana, espera al lunes) y preguntarles directamente. No podemos sustituirnos a ella.

Cuando tengas la respuesta, por favor, comunícanosla... a ver si podemos zanjar este asunto.

Hasta luego


----------



## juanjoluj

Muchas gracias Cintia&Martine.... Este enlace del que hablas, entiendo que lo enviarás el lunes o yo puedo encontrarlo en algún sitio? Muchas gracias.
Juanjo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Está en esta página... prueba (Formulario de consulta)


----------



## juanjoluj

Lo haré, muchas gracias


----------



## Migueles

La actual ortografía de la lengua española,  ¿exige escribir el adverbio ‘solo’ sin tilde o únicamente permite escribirlo sin tilde sin censurar su escritura con acento gráfico?


----------



## Pinairun

No exige nada, a mi entender, por lo que deduzco de este fragmento del artículo 3.4.3.3 del capítulo II de la _Ortografía _(2010),_La tilde diacrítica en el adverbio _solo_ y en los pronombres demostrativos._

"... a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de doble interpretación".


----------



## ricter

Hola Migueles, la palabra *"sólo"* lleva tilde cuando estás haciendo referencia a *"solamente"*, de lo contrario "solo" se escribe sin tilde. 
Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Solo me hallan en el bar.


----------



## Peterdg

Ludaico said:


> Solo me hallan en el bar.


¡Pobrecito!


----------



## Erreconerre

Migueles said:


> La actual ortografía de la lengua española,  ¿exige escribir el adverbio ‘solo’ sin tilde o únicamente permite escribirlo sin tilde sin censurar su escritura con acento gráfico?



Por lo que veo, en ningún caso el uso de la tilde es obligatoria en _solo_: 
_
José Arcadio Buendía hablaba solo en su casa_.

Esto se puede entender de dos formas, y ninguna es incorrecta: como que fuera de casa era un tácito recalcitrante, o como que dentro y fuera de casa solía soliloquear.


----------



## Migueles

Pinairun said:


> No exige nada, a mi entender, por lo que deduzco de este fragmento del artículo 3.4.3.3 del capítulo II de la _Ortografía _(2010),_La tilde diacrítica en el adverbio _solo_ y en los pronombres demostrativos._
> 
> "... a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de doble interpretación".




Entonces, según su opinión, se trata de un permiso para escribir ‘solo’ sin tilde más que de un consejo o de una exhortación. Es decir, que el escribir la forma adverbial de ‘solo’ con tilde no constituye o representa un fallo ortográfico, y que, incluso, sigue siendo preferible.


----------



## Valtiel

La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico o énfasis.

La tilde de _solo, este, esta, ese, esa, aquel, aquella_, etcétera, era totalmente innecesaria y, además, inadecuada. Lo único que hacía era complicar inútilmente las cosas (bastante le cuesta a los hablantes ya...) y producir más errores todavía.

Actualmente _solo _se escribe siempre sin tilde. Puede saberse el significado por el contexto muy fácilmente. En caso de posible ambigüedad, hay muchos métodos mejorares para evitarla que escribir una tilde diacrítica incorrecta...

Así de fácil. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juanjoluj

Valtiel said:


> La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico o énfasis.
> 
> La tilde de _solo, este, esta, ese, esa, aquel, aquella_, etcétera, era totalmente innecesaria y, además, inadecuada. Lo único que hacía era complicar inútilmente las cosas (bastante le cuesta a los hablantes ya...) y producir más errores todavía.
> 
> Actualmente _solo _se escribe siempre sin tilde. Puede saberse el significado por el contexto muy fácilmente. En caso de posible ambigüedad, hay muchos métodos mejorares para evitarla que escribir una tilde diacrítica incorrecta...
> 
> Así de fácil. Saludos cordiales.



Muchas gracias, Moltes gracies, Valtiel!
Juanjo


----------



## Julvenzor

Valtiel said:


> La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico o énfasis.
> 
> La tilde de _solo, este, esta, ese, esa, aquel, aquella_, etcétera, *era totalmente innecesaria* y, además, *inadecuada*. Lo único que hacía era complicar inútilmente las cosas (bastante le cuesta a los hablantes ya...) y producir más errores todavía.
> 
> Actualmente _solo _se escribe siempre sin tilde. Puede saberse el significado por el contexto muy fácilmente. En caso de posible ambigüedad, hay muchos métodos mejorares para evitarla que escribir una tilde diacrítica incorrecta...
> 
> Así de fácil. Saludos cordiales.




Esas afirmaciones son del todo debatibles. Sí, existen muchísimos casos en que pueden originarse anfibologías. Y yo, personalmente, no busco una lengua que me lo d*é* (tilde por ser del verbo "dar") todo mascado y simplificado, sino una lengua que sabiamente marque las distintas funciones gramaticales de una palabra. Esto no es nada despreciable, de hecho, si el hablante conoce; aunque sea por medio de la tilde, la función ejercida por la palabra, éste logra aprender y asimilar mejor los conceptos propios de otras lenguas.

¡Cuántas personas se lían con "that"/"what" por no saber distinguir entre "que"/"qué"!

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Valtiel

De nada, Juanjo. Un placer.

Julvenzor, deberías leer bien lo que escribí, y entenderlo antes de responder. No hay que confundirse. Mis afirmaciones no son debatibles, pues son flagrantemente coherentes y normativas, como humildemente puedo demostrar.

«La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual* excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico* o énfasis».

Demasiadas personas ignoran ese detalle sobre la tilde diacrítica. Esa diferencia en ella marca la diferencia. 

La tilde diacrítica en _que/qué, como/cómo, mas/más, aun/aún _y tantísimas otras está totalmente justificada y es recomendable. No ocurre con expresiones como _solo, este, esta, ese, esa, aquel, aquella_, que se pronuncian ambas formas (con tilde y sin tilde) de la misma manera y con el mismo énfasis; además, el número de veces que se sobretildaban (esto es, se les escribe tilde cuando no era normativo) cuando la norma estaba vigente era —y sigue siendo— incontable... Y no me refiero únicamente a los casos en que se tildaban los demostrativos (algo como sabemos totalmente incorrecto), sino a muchos otros casos en los que lo único que haría falta para no confundirse es entender las palabras y frases y saber como mínimo lo básico en lingüística. Aun así, se ha tildado estas palabras indiscriminadamente, sin ningún tipo de cuidado ni razón.

En definitiva, no ayudan en absoluto, más bien lo contrario. Esas palabras nunca debieron tildarse, y ya iba siendo hora de que la ASALE se pronunciara al respecto y estableciera una norma adecuada y clara. Afortunadamente ahora vamos por el buen camino en este aspecto de nuestra utilísima y no lo suficientemente valorada y respetada lengua, aunque todavía hay mucho camino que recorrer...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Lexinauta

> «La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual* excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico* o énfasis».


Lo lamento, *Valtiel*, pero esta cita *no es argumento válido  *para el caso que nos ocupa porque se refiere a las palabras monosílabas, que no es el caso de 'solo/sólo'.


----------



## Peterdg

Valtiel said:


> «La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras monosílabas que se escriben y pronuncian igual* excepto por el hecho de que tienen diferente acento prosódico* o énfasis».


Valtiel,

No sé .de dónde has sacado tu definición, pero esa es la definición que le da la RAE a la tilde diacrítica: del DPD:


> Se llama tilde diacrítica al acento gráfico que permite distinguir palabras con idéntica forma, pero que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes


Fíjate en que en mi primera frase, la palabra "dónde" también se escribe con tilde.


----------



## Valtiel

Lo del acento prosódico lo saco de los hechos (solo tenéis que fijaros) y de la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ de 2010, obra que compré al poco de ser publicada y que leí de principio a fin.

Estáis intentando discutir asuntos que están claros, así que aunque no queráis o podáis verlo, habéis perdido la discusión desde el principio.

No tengo nada más que decir al respecto. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Julvenzor

Valtiel said:


> Lo del acento prosódico lo saco de los hechos (solo tenéis que fijaros) y de la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ de 2010, obra que compré al poco de ser publicada y que leí de principio a fin.
> 
> Estáis intentando discutir asuntos que están claros, así que aunque no queráis o podáis verlo, *habéis perdido la discusión desde el principio*.
> 
> No tengo nada más que decir al respecto. Saludos cordiales.




Amigo, me parece que su tono y aptitud no son las propias de un tema lingüístico. Aquí no venimos a discutir sobre la Teoría de la Relatividad o de si la gravedad influye en el paso del tiempo (lo hace, de hecho): la lengua no es una ciencia exacta, como mucho, empírica. Por ello, podemos dialogar, charlar y debatir cuanto queramos mientras nuestros juicios y afirmaciones estén justificados y sean coherentes. Lo que carece de ello es que nos depache como dogma religioso o quien portador de la verdad.

Si para usted "está claro" todo aquello o parte de lo que la RAE promulga, debe saber que ésta ha variado su "lógica" en numerosas ocasiones a lo largo de tres siglos. ¿Qué resulta más lógico: la ortografía antigua o la actual? La respuesta: ninguna. Diferentes personas, distintos criterios.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Ya me decidí y he escrito esta mañana. Han sido rápidos, es de agradecer .

Mi pregunta:


> Buenos días:
> 
> 
> 
> Una pregunta más sobre solo/sólo (ya sé que tienen un apartado en las  consultas y un extenso artículo sobre el tema) pero mi consulta solo  concierne un punto más práctico.
> 
> En el artículo dicen "La recomendación general es" y mi pregunta es:
> 
> ¿es falta si se sigue empleando el acento en el adverbio solo?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando en su día la Académie française hizo la reforma ortográfica tuvo a  bien precisar en el prólogo que "seguir escribiendo como uno lo había  aprendido hasta ahora no podía considerarse falta".
> 
> ¿Es el caso? ¿Qué deben hacer los profesores? ¿Sancionar o no?
> 
> 
> 
> Les agradezco su atención.
> 
> Atentamente.
> 
> Martine XXXX.
> Fecha del sistema: Mon May 13 09:49:41 2013 |



La respuesta:


> Estimada Sra. XXXX:
> 
> De acuerdo con la norma vigente en la actualidad, no solo es correcto escribir siempre sin tilde la palabra _solo _(también cuando es adverbio), sino que es la opción más recomendable, incluso cuando exista riesgo de ambigüedad, como ocurre en un enunciado como este:
> _Me he tomado un café solo_.
> 
> Se puede seguir tildando el adverbio _solo_, pero exclusivamente cuando existe riesgo de ambigüedad porque pudiera interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, y no en todos los casos. De manera que en enunciados en los que no existe ese riesgo (como este y el que usted nos plantea en los que _solo_ exclusivamente puede interpretarse como un adverbio), se considera incorrecto escribir el adverbio _solo_ (es decir, es obligatorio escribirlo sin tilde):
> 
> _    Solo quiere celebrar su cumpleaños con nosotros. _
> _     Era solo una idea._
> 
> La RAE no ha planteado una  salvedad similar a la que usted comenta al llevar al proponer esta pauta  ortográfica. Se entiende que siempre existe un periodo de adaptación a  las novedades ortográficas, pero no se ha fijado de manera oficial. El  éxito de  cualquier modificación en las reglas ortográficas de una lengua siempre  tiene como enemigo el peso de la tradición, esto es, el hecho de que  los hablantes han aprendido una determinada norma y se resisten a dejar  de aplicarla con regularidad. De hecho, en  muchos ámbitos de uso, la batalla está prácticamente perdida (por  ejemplo, muchas personas mayores de sesenta años siguen hoy día  acentuando la forma verbal _fue_). Dejar abierta la posibilidad de que cada persona escriba  como le enseñaron en su día es un planteamiento que tiene su sentido,  pero que podría dar lugar a muchos problemas en ciertas situaciones  (evaluación de exámenes, edición de textos y publicaciones  periódicas, etc.). En este proceso de adaptación, es fundamental contar  con la escuela y el libro de texto para enseñar las novedades a los  hablantes del futuro, y con las editoriales y los medios de  comunicación para que las difundan y consoliden.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.



Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## dexterciyo

Por seguir metiendo un poco más de cizaña:

A mí me parece lógica esta propuesta de la RAE de suprimir la tilde en la palabra _solo_. La razón que dan es, además, bastante coherente: ni _solo_ adjetivo ni _solo_ adverbio tienen diferencia de forma tónica y átona, como ocurre en la mayoría de diacríticos. Podría decirse al respecto que se tratan de categorías gramaticales dispares, pero tampoco me parece una justificación de peso; compárese, por ejemplo, con _algunos_, _seguro_, _muchos_, _bastante_, _otros_, etc.

Como ya comentó Pinairun antes, no se exige nada, así que no veo la necesidad de echarse las manos a la cabeza por ello. Tal vez el día de mañana le resulte extraño a más de uno ver la palabra _solo_ decorada con una caprichosa tilde.

Un saludo.


----------



## Migueles

Hace unas pocas semanas atrás realicé casi la misma consulta a la RAE sobre este tema. Mi pregunta concreta fue:


“La recomendación general de no tildar nunca esta palabra,  ¿es únicamente un permiso para no hacerlo, pero no una exhortación ligada a una censura?”.

La respuesta, en lo principal, fue idéntica:


“En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:

De acuerdo con la norma vigente en la actualidad, no solo es correcto escribir siempre sin tilde la palabra solo (también cuando es adverbio), sino que es la opción más recomendable, incluso cuando exista riesgo de ambigüedad, como ocurre en un enunciado como este: 

Me he tomado un café solo. 

Se puede seguir tildando el adverbio solo, pero exclusivamente cuando existe riesgo de ambigüedad porque pudiera interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, y no en todos los casos. De manera que en enunciados en los que no existe ese riesgo (como los siguientes), se considera incorrecto escribir el adverbio solo (es decir, es obligatorio escribirlo sin tilde):

Solo quiere celebrar su cumpleaños con nosotros. 

Lo usual es que las mayúsculas se utilice solo en posición inicial de palabra.


Reciba un cordial saludo.

__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

dexterciyo said:


> Por seguir metiendo un poco más de cizaña:
> 
> A mí me parece lógica esta propuesta de la RAE de suprimir la tilde en la palabra _solo_. La razón que dan es, además, bastante coherente: ni _solo_ adjetivo ni _solo_ adverbio tienen diferencia de forma tónica y átona, como ocurre en la mayoría de diacríticos. Podría decirse al respecto que se tratan de categorías gramaticales dispares, pero tampoco me parece una justificación de peso; compárese, por ejemplo, con _algunos_, _seguro_, _muchos_, _bastante_, _otros_, etc.
> 
> Como ya comentó Pinairun antes, no se exige nada, así que no veo la necesidad de echarse las manos a la cabeza por ello. Tal vez el día de mañana le resulte extraño a más de uno ver la palabra _solo_ decorada con una caprichosa tilde.
> 
> Un saludo.




No niego que tenga su lógica, al fin y al cabo, éste es un tema espinoso y menos que debatible. Lamento que me borraran, me lo busqué por decir lo que pienso; y me lo busqué porque no pude aguantarme. Para mí, en este hombre *solo* *sólo* vi que respondió con velada prepotencia. Lo siento; pero el hecho de sí pueda haber anfibologías (no es necesario rebuscar ejemplos, el del café ya está más que trillado) y de que ellos aun así se reafirmen, me sabe a una imposición por que sí, y las imposiciones no las trago ni con cuchara.

Opino que hay tres fuertes razones en contra de esta tilde "asimilada":

-Anfibologías continuas para quienes quieren entender una frase a la primera: reduce compresión instantánea.
-Diferente categoría gramatical: si deseáramos eludir toda ambigüedad, la distinción entre pronombres, adjetivos y adverbios debiera estar reglada en vez de suprimida.
-Promulgación de la conocida Ley del Mínimo Esfuerzo entre futuros letrados (no en el sentido estricto) y dificultad añadida para aprender otros idiomas. Como ya comenté hace poco, quítele la tilde a "que" (próxima enmienda) y verá lo absurdamente difícil que se vuelve el explicar la distinción entre "_that/what_", igual que "_how/a_s".

Bueno, con esto no tengo por ahora más que añadir. En mi opinión aquí la mayoría no hablamos con un libro en la mano, es decir, nos valemos de opiniones más que preconcebidas e infundadas; así que, ¿por qué no puedo criticar a un organismo si está referido al tema? Sé mis palabras no fueron las mejores; pero veo, a veces, una intromisión innecesaria y, esto, que conste, es una crítica constructiva.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Peterdg

Hace algunas semanas (¿algunos meses?) apareció un artículo en la prensa española, muchas veces con el título "La RAE pierde la batalla" , por ejemplo aquí. Parece que la RAE se da cuenta de la fuerte resistencia que provoca esa recomendación.

Y, entre comillas, la razón que aporta la RAE para no tildar _solo_, porque ni_ sólo,_ ni _solo_, son palabras acentuadas, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. ¿Por qué entonces se sigue tildando _cómo_ cuando es interrogativa? Si_ solo _ni _solo_ son palabras acentuadas, entonces tampoco _cómo_ y _como_.


----------



## Migueles

Peterdg said:


> Hace algunas semanas (¿algunos meses?) apareció un artículo en la prensa española, muchas veces con el título "La RAE pierde la batalla" , por ejemplo aquí. Parece que la RAE se da cuenta de la fuerte resistencia que provoca esa recomendación.
> 
> Y, entre comillas, la razón que aporta la RAE para no tildar _solo_, porque ni_ sólo,_ ni _solo_, son palabras acentuadas, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. ¿Por que entonces se sigue tildando _cómo_ cuando es interrogativa? Si_ solo _ni _solo_ son palabras acentuadas, entonces tampoco _cómo_ y _como_.




Es exactamente lo que señalas lo que a mí me inhibe a aceptar este cambio (o condenar a quienes siguen tildandando el adverbio _solo_). Me cuestiono, si es que no existen razones técnicas para colocar una tilde diacrítica en el adverbio _solo_ ¿por qué si las hay, según la RAE, para colocarla en _como, donde, cuando o cuanto_ cuando figuran en una interrogación o exclamación, o cuando tienen valor interrogativo en una frase?


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Migueles

Añadir que lo que hoy está señalando la RAE no es otra cosa, a mi entender, que anular lo señalado en la edición 2010 de la Ortografía de la lengua española y reflotar la norma de la edición de 1999 que señalaba que, en caso de existir en un mismo enunciado,  riesgo de anfibología entre la forma adverbial u la adjetival de solo, debía tildarse la primera.


Saludos a todos


----------



## Ludaico

Que... ¿qué me parece esto? Pues no muy bien. Es como si me preguntaran que cómo es que sí hay que acentuar 
"como", como acabo de hacer. ¡No sé cómo se paran en estos asuntos y siguen erre que erre manteniendo palabras en el diccionario que casi nadie ni nunca jamás utilizó. Véase, por ejemplo, _clárens;_ que, incluso hasta hace bien poco, estuvo sin tildar como correspóndele.


----------



## dexterciyo

Peterdg said:


> Hace algunas semanas (¿algunos meses?) apareció un artículo en la prensa española, muchas veces con el título "La RAE pierde la batalla" , por ejemplo aquí. Parece que la RAE se da cuenta de la fuerte resistencia que provoca esa recomendación.
> 
> Y, entre comillas, la razón que aporta la RAE para no tildar solo, porque ni sólo, ni solo, son palabras acentuadas, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. ¿Por qué entonces se sigue tildando cómo cuando es interrogativa? Si solo ni solo son palabras acentuadas, entonces tampoco cómo y como.



Porque "como" es átona y "cómo" tónica; igual con el resto de interrogativas. Esta diferencia no se produce en "solo" y "sólo".


----------



## Migueles

dexterciyo said:


> Por "como" es átona y "cómo" tónica; igual con el resto de interrogativas. Esta diferencia no se produce en "solo" y "sólo".




Pero _como_ es tónica únicamente si se le coloca la tilde diacrítica. ¿Qué mejor razón existe para acentual con tilde diacrítica a ‘como’ interrogativa y no a ‘solo’ adverbial?


----------



## autrex2811

juanjoluj said:


> Hola a todos. Yo ya sé que la RAE ya no cuenta como falta no acentuar "solo" (cuando puede sustituirse por solamente)...Pero mi pregunta es. Si yo lo acentúo (porque estoy acostumbrado a hacerlo), es un error o cuenta como error por ejemplo en un examen? ¿Qué dice la RAE? Muchas gracias!




*Saludos y buenas tardes y, ¡qué bueno que acentúe el adverbio "sólo"!

Ajeno a todas las reformas ortográficas, que si alfa que si omega, que si blanco y negro y luego gris, mejor continúe haciendo la diferencia entre "sólo" y "solo". Con base en esto, le comento que para nada sería un error acentuado a fin de conservar la diferencia escrita entre "sólo (solamente, nada más, únicamente)" y "solo (sin compañía)", pues por ejemplo de ver escrito lo siguiente: "Sólo vine aquí" en comparación con "Solo vine aquí", por supuesto que hay una diferencia radical entre una y otra oración. Así que si le dijeren que "está mal escrito con acento", dígales que los que están mal son ellos.

Un gusto.
*


----------



## dexterciyo

Migueles said:


> Pero como es tónica únicamente si se le coloca la tilde diacrítica. ¿Qué mejor razón existe para acentual con tilde diacrítica a ‘como’ interrogativa y no a ‘solo’ adverbial?



Precisamente porque "como" pronombre interrogativo es tónico se le coloca la tilde diacrítica, para diferenciarlo de su homólogo átono. La palabra "solo" siempre es tónica, de ahí la razón de que la RAE proponga no tildarla. 

No entiendo lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Ludaico

Para mí, existe el adjetivo solo y el adverbio sólo. Es así de sencillo. Tan sencillo como cuando no me medico y voy al médico que me medicó la otra vez. (Sí, ya sé lo que los puristas me pueden decir. ¡Ahórrenselo!)


----------



## autrex2811

Ludaico said:


> Para mí, existe el adjetivo solo y el adverbio sólo. Es así de sencillo. Tan sencillo como cuando no me medico y voy al médico que me medicó la otra vez. (Sí, ya sé lo que los puristas me pueden decir. ¡Ahórrenselo!)



¡Eso! ¿Verdad? Eso es lo que yo mismo digo. O de una vez frío, o de una vez caliente, no tibio.
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

dexterciyo said:


> Precisamente porque "como" pronombre interrogativo es tónico se le coloca la tilde diacrítica, para diferenciarlo de su homólogo átono. La palabra "solo" siempre es tónica, de ahí la razón de que la RAE proponga no tildarla.
> 
> No entiendo lo que quieres decir.


"Cómo", "dónde" y "cuándo"  no son ni más ni menos tónico que "sólo".

Es un razonamiento al revés: no es tónico porque no lleva tilde. Es una percepción que no está basada en nada.

(es el mismo razonamiento que decir que no hay hiato porque no hay tilde)


----------



## dexterciyo

Peterdg said:


> "Cómo", "dónde" y "cuándo"  no son ni más ni menos tónico que "sólo".
> 
> Es un razonamiento al revés: no es tónico porque no lleva tilde. Es una percepción que no está basada en nada.



Hola, Peterdg.

Ser tónico o átono no tiene nada que ver con llevar tilde o no. El adjetivo «tónico» hace referencia a la existencia de acento prosódico, no ortográfico. Las palabras _solo_ y _sólo_ tienen una pronunciación tónica. Por lo tanto, la Academia propone omitir la tilde o acento ortográfico, ya que no hay diferencia de pronunciación que justifique la tilde diacrítica. Las palabras _como_ y _cómo_ (y similares) se diferencian en una pronunciación átona y tónica respectivamente; se justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica.

El razonamiento de que _solo_ y _sólo_ pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes y, por ello, se debería incluir la tilde diacrítica, a la Academia no le parece suficiente. Ponen ejemplos de otras palabras como _seguro_ o _algunos_ que también expresan diferentes categorías gramaticales y no por ello se hace uso de la tilde diacrítica: «Mi amigo Pablo trabaja seguro»: 'seguramente' o 'sin lugar a riesgo'; nunca lleva tilde a pesar de la posible ambigüedad.

Un saludo.


----------



## NatashaP

Cintia&Martine said:


> Está en esta página... prueba (Formulario de consulta)



Hace años utilicé ese formulario y me contestaron que tildar "solo" constituía FALTA DE ORTOGRAFÍA (incluso el filólogo que me respondió utilizó palabras mayúsculas en su respuesta).

Pero acabo de encontrar este artículo (publicado en enero de 2013) en la prensa: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1696378/0/rae-ortografia/tilde-solo-este/lengua-cambios/

Salvador Gutiérrez, miembro de la Real Academia Española (RAE), [...] Aún se acentúan palabras como 'sólo' y 'éste', pese a lo recomendado. En la última edición de la Ortografía se emitieron una serie de "propuestas normativas", que de no aplicarlas constituían una falta ortográfica. Otras, por su parte, eran "consejos", no reglas. [...] Sin embargo, "consejos" como los de suprimir la tilde diacrítica en el adverbio 'sólo' o en los pronombres demostrativos, "hay autores que lo siguen y otros no". [...]* El académico de la RAE ha matizado que los que desoyen estas últimas recomendaciones no están faltando a la regla, ya que se trataba de "aconsejar" *y explicar con criterios científicos el motivo por el que no se debían acentuar. [...]".

De lo cual deduzco que no tildar "solo" no constituye falta de ortografía. 

De hecho el DRAE admite "solo" con y sin tilde: 

*solo**2* o *sólo**.*
*1.*adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.



Sólo/solo: la tilde que enfrenta a la RAE con los escritores: http://www.abc.es/cultura/20141130/abci-solo-tilde-201411291825.html

*Salvador Gutiérrez, académico de la RAE: «No hay una presión de la Academia en contra de los escritores. No pertenece a la tilde diacrítica, pero que la usen si quieren, no les vamos a penalizar».*


En cambio los filólogos que llevan la cuenta de Twitter @RAEinforma han dicho: En la medida en que las reglas de acentuación son reglas de ortografía, sí, es una falta de ortografía.

Con lo cual sigo sin saber si tildar "solo" cuando no existe riesgo de anfibología, constituye o no falta de ortografía.

La última edición del DRAE (aún no disponible online) registra como lema para el adverbio únicamente la forma sin tilde «solo». Entre paréntesis añade:  (Cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad con el adj. solo1, puede escribirse sólo).

Este artículo del Departamento de Consultas Lingüísticas también va a ser objeto de modificación próximamante: http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-adverbio-solo-y-los-pronombres-demostrativos-sin-tilde Hata ahora recomendaban no poner tilde NUNCA.


----------



## Jonno

Me gustaría haber estado en las reuniones donde se debatía si quitar o no la tilde. Seguro que fueron apasionantes 



NatashaP said:


> De hecho el DRAE admite "solo" con y sin tilde:
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]*solo**2* o *sólo**.*
> *1.*adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.



El DRAE de la web es la edición 22ª, de 2001. Habría que ver qué pone en la edición 23ª impresa.


----------



## NatashaP

Jonno said:


> Me gustaría haber estado en las reuniones donde se debatía si quitar o no la tilde. Seguro que fueron apasionantes
> 
> 
> 
> El DRAE de la web es la edición 22ª, de 2001. Habría que ver qué pone en la edición 23ª impresa.



Los señores de la RAE me dijeron esto en Twitter.

La última edición del DRAE registra como lema para el adverbio únicamente la forma sin tilde «solo». Entre paréntesis añade: (Cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad con el adj. solo1, puede escribirse sólo). 

Luego este tema se va a ver modificado. Van a introducir una aclaración (referente al riesgo de ambigüedad) que hasta ahora no se contemplaba.


----------



## estebankito

con respecto al uso : 
Hay solamente una silla
Hay solo una silla
Hay una silla solo. (como adverbio, claro) solo que en un orden incomún(¿podría aceptarse                                     esta opción, aunque fuera inusual?)
Hay una silla sola. (como adjetivo. soledad
Hay una sola silla. (como adjetivo. soledad


----------



## Alemanita

estebankito said:


> con respecto al uso :
> Hay solamente una silla
> Hay solo una silla
> Hay una silla solo. (como adverbio, claro) solo que en un orden incomún(¿podría aceptarse                                     esta opción, aunque fuera inusual?) Creo que no. O solamente en el lenguaje hablado, con una pausa marcada antes de "solo".
> Hay una silla sola. (como adjetivo. soledad  sola o solitaria
> Hay una sola silla. (como adjetivo. soledad   Creo que no se refiere a "soledad" sino que equivale a "solo una" y no más de una.



Saludos al Paraguay.


----------



## estebankito

Alemanita said:


> Saludos al Paraguay.



*G*racias por la buena aclaración. 

*Charla. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------

